# why Waze does not automatically navigate while using Uber but with Lyft it does?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Waze works fine with Lyft, it auto navigates along with it but not with Uber. With Uber it goes through the "around you" section, then I'd have to press OK to navigate. It's kind of a hassle in a fast paced environment. Did this have anything to do with me customizing Waze and or it's because I do not have a Waze account? I don't think I'd need a Waze account to use Waze properly, right? I'm going to uninstall Waze to see if this will somehow reboot the issue. Has this ever happened to anyone here?

Is the default setting the best setting? I'd assume so but I like the voice of Nathan. LOL. I tried Mr. T but that was wack.


----------



## JDawg1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

It's not the Waze app it's how Lyft coded their app Uber hasn't put that code into their app. They should though.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Something does seem right. I use Waze with no problems. On the pick up screen or the screen with the rider’s destination I just hit navigate and Waze does it's thing. No problem.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

Make sure in the uber settings Waze is your navigation choice


----------



## JDawg1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

Waze is automatically opens up after accepting a ride with Lyft. Uber hasn't offered that feature they want you to hit navigate manually. Uber needs to update their coding to allow that feature. Lyft makes it easier and when. You reach your destination Waze closes so you can confirm the drop off. Less time touching the phone.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Uber used to just do it automatically last time I checked if I'm not mistaken. I think it's their latest update that's buggy.



JDawg1990 said:


> It's not the Waze app it's how Lyft coded their app Uber hasn't put that code into their app. They should though.


It is.



CYP said:


> Make sure in the uber settings Waze is your navigation choice


----------



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

I hate the auto open it slows me down going offline on Uber and 75% of the time I know where I'm going.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah - I hate auto open. It makes it harder for me to turn off Uber when I get a Lyft ping. I prefer to follow the blue/pink line. I preferred that with the Uber app, too. Now it has built in NAV like the iPhone and spins all over the place. I have to tap the compass EVERY time. I HATE the new Uber update!


----------

